# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Cái AMAT này là cái giống gì vậy các bác?

## spkt2004

Em đá thúng đá nia nó lòi ra một cây, hình như dò nhiệt độ nhanh không quán tính, không tiếp xúc không biết có phải không?
Mà để xài được nó còn bộ controls nữa. Hai năm trước em cũng gặp một case nho nhỏ, mà quan trọng nhất là kiểm soát nhiệt độ hơi trong bồn kín khoảng 2s đổ lại là phải cho nhiệt độ chính xác. Khi ấy làm không đc nên không nhận, nhưng cơ mà vẫn còn cú đến giờ.
Cái này em chả biết chính xác nó là gì nhưng thấy giá ebay cao mất hồn nên lụm đại vì dạng giống như cho không. Không biết các bác cao thủ nhà ta có biết nó là giống gì không?

----------

